# Is the new 824 too fast?



## Jimmy2020 (Oct 17, 2020)

First time snow blower buyer (any day now I can sense it!)... Some reviews online say the 824, even in 1st "gear" moves really quick. Does anyone have any info on that? I don't want to chase the machine down the driveway, I like a nice leisurely stroll. As well, is it normal that the wheels don't spin easily to move the machine around the garage without running it?
Thanks all


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes some of the reviews on the 824 do say that first speed selection is a bit brisk. I have a new Toro 826 OHAE here's what I noticed. When I got mine home my 1st gear (not a gear) was slightly quick but not as fast as I was expecting. Adjusting it is very easy, and I adjusted mine in a few minutes. So I'd try yours first and if you need to know how to adjust it I can help.


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

if its too fast you can adjust the drive mechanism to slow it down,

and yes its normal to have difficulty pushing around a big machine like that when not running, unless you are hulk hogan of the 80's


----------



## Jimmy2020 (Oct 17, 2020)

LOL
I'm more Cindy Lauper then Hulk Hogan of the 80s.

I gotta ask. The Toro 824 single stage and two stage are about the same price at HD right now. In my neck of the woods of Ontario we don't usually get more then 6inch of snow per storm, although it does happen. Can you see any reason why to go for the single stage (except for maybe it's light weight and maneuvability?)
The 724 is about $200 cdn cheaper as well...

Thanks for the info guys, appreciate it.
J


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

an 824 would be the smallest i would recommend anywhere in Ontario,

honestly i would recommend even bigger than that,

there is nothing more frusterating than using an under powered snow blower when you get a big storm,

nobody ever complains about having too much power

if your buying a new toro its hopefully going to last you 20+ years, you want to make sure your happy with it,

an extra couple hundred over 20 years or more is not alot of money


----------



## Jimmy2020 (Oct 17, 2020)

Good call, all great points.

Zavie you have me thinking about the 826 now which is only about $150 more. It has the automatic steering and light which is nice. Do you know the exact width it is assembled? It would need to fit thru a 30" door jam.
Website says 27.5" but I don't necessarily trust it as there's contradictory width info on The HD site for the 824


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I'll be right back......


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

27.5" it is. Easily fits thru 30" opening. Don't forget about the handwarmers!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

If you have a small driveway (4 cars) a 24" machine may be ideal for maneuverability and storage. If the 24, 26 and 28" machines all have the same 252cc engine, wouldn't the 24" actually bog down the least in deep snow. BTW I am not that familiar with the different Toro machines.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Ziggy65 said:


> If you have a small driveway (4 cars) a 24" machine may be ideal for maneuverability and storage. If the 24, 26 and 28" machines all have the same 252cc engine, wouldn't the 24" actually bog down the least in deep snow. BTW I am not that familiar with the different Toro machines.


Between the 24" and the 28" you might have a slight difference but the extra 2" either way is not that bad. The ACS helps out. The 26" gets you auto steering and handwarmers.


----------



## Jimmy2020 (Oct 17, 2020)

Zavie said:


> 27.5" it is. Easily fits thru 30" opening. Don't forget about the handwarmers!


Perfect thanks so much.
Unfortunately the hand warmers are not available anywhere in my area! The 826 I can get is the:
*Toro Power Max 826 OAE 26-inch 252 cc Two-Stage Electric Start Gas Snowblower*

unfortunately i don't see a OAEH listed anywhere in my area. Is the auto steering a nice feature? How does it work?
j


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Auto steering is great! It operates just like the Ariens auto turn. Very smooth operation. I won't go back to trigger steering.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i have a 928 ohxe which has a light and hand warmers ,the model your looking at has just a light , to add warmers you will need to cut a mount hole for the switch and add the wiring harness from another model such as mine unless your mechanically inclined to make the cut and to understand wiring
as to the tiger steering some like some don't' but either way it makes for turning almost on it self ,the cables simply engage and disengage dogs on the drive axle .


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Paul from Movingsnow.com has described Toro's trigger steering as bulletproof.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Zavie said:


> Between the 24" and the 28" you might have a slight difference but the extra 2" either way is not that bad. The ACS helps out. The 26" gets you auto steering and handwarmers.


Then my vote would be for the 26" machine, auto steering is a great improvement over trigger steering IMHO.


----------



## Guinnessny (Feb 1, 2021)

Zavie said:


> Yes some of the reviews on the 824 do say that first speed selection is a bit brisk. I have a new Toro 826 OHAE here's what I noticed. When I got mine home my 1st gear (not a gear) was slightly quick but not as fast as I was expecting. Adjusting it is very easy, and I adjusted mine in a few minutes. So I'd try yours first and if you need to know how to adjust it I can help.



Could you please let me know how to adjust the speed of the Snow Blower (Power Max 826 OHAE)?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Gar-Dog (Feb 1, 2021)

Yes, @Zavie @Guinnessny and I both would be interested to know.


----------

